# Sadie & Shadow still looking!!



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

How long are you able to keep them at the old house?????


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Try contacting the rescue again tomorrow!!! they might not have been available to answer you this weekend.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping back up


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Can you call GRRACE instead of email? This is the only # I could find. HTH 
*Voice Mail:
(317) 767-4095*​


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm calling Sholley in the morning maybe we can arrange something, talked to Maggies Mom about the two. There not to far away from here














*Jack and Rusty​* 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks...Hope between the 2 of you maybe you can find a rescue to take them.


----------



## pendollmom (Feb 6, 2008)

*Calling GRRACE & all the above!*

Thanks again,
They can stay until Wed. or Th., then we have to shut off / transfer utilities, etc. We have extended this as long as possible. We could always Board them for a few days - or use another rescue. But I'm not sure of how to choose - other than GRRACE.

My internet is a little limited for a few days - trying to log on as often as possible. If anyone needs my cell# - I am happy to provide it. Just send me a PM or email at [email protected]. I

I will call GRRACE immediately, and email again also. I have had message from Donna in NY, and hopefully she will contact me again as well. 

Open to all suggestions, and any help appreciated.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I really hope someone is able to help with this. I do think it was meant to be that I got Peaches instead because she obviously needed us very much but I can't say how much I wish I had room for four.


----------



## pendollmom (Feb 6, 2008)

To Heidi36oh. Thanks, I know you just suffered a terrible loss. You are truly an angel to these dogs... still here trying to help others!
Thanks,
Penny


----------



## pendollmom (Feb 6, 2008)

Well I have made all the calls and re-sent all the emails. I also bit the bullet and placed a very specific ad on Craigslist. I'm sure I will take a "beating" there. My kids have become accepting of the situation, and are now very invested in being a part of the adoption process. They have a list of details that they want to either "ask" or "pass along" about the care & love of Sadie. We are all working hard to remain a team, and trust that there will be some sort of "Karma" in all of of this.

Please let me know if you are aware of any other Forums, Board, Sites, etc. that might be helpful.

Thanks,
Penny


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I just checked your ad and it's pretty good. Just be very cautious of back yard breeders. That scares me so much ,especially after what Peaches went through. If you have any questions or if there is anything I can do to help just let me know.

PS: If there is anyone in the states looking to add another golden from the board I'm sure we could arrange a transport


----------



## pendollmom (Feb 6, 2008)

No breeders - either we get her spayed or they do. Not negotiable. I saw your ad too. Maybe someone who falls off your list - might be the one!

Thanks,
Penny


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

so sorry you are going through this! can you post a picture of your cocker mix?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a friend who teachers at Culver Academies in Culver Indiana. She has three goldens, so maybe she will know someone right there at the school who might rescue your girl. It is worth a try.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just left a message about Sadie and Shadow for my friend in Culver. I am keeping my fingers crossed for your pups.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you Laura, I'd really like to hear that this girl went to an awesome home.


----------



## pendollmom (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone - I am getting more calls and emails and some of them look very promising. I will keep you up-to-date. I can post some pictures of Shadow later too. We have more options to keep her longer if needed - trying to cross one bridge at a time.

Penny


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> How long are you able to keep them at the old house?????


She said a couple more days.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

indysmum said:


> Try contacting the rescue again tomorrow!!! they might not have been available to answer you this weekend.


That is a very good idea.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

pendollmom said:


> Thanks again,
> They can stay until Wed. or Th., then we have to shut off / transfer utilities, etc. We have extended this as long as possible. We could always Board them for a few days - or use another rescue. But I'm not sure of how to choose - other than GRRACE.
> 
> My internet is a little limited for a few days - trying to log on as often as possible. If anyone needs my cell# - I am happy to provide it. Just send me a PM or email at [email protected]. I
> ...


Donna in New York? Is she the one in charge of Ryley's Run?
She is an excellent contact. Good luck.


----------



## pendollmom (Feb 6, 2008)

*Pictures of Shadow!*

I had several requests to post pictures of Shadow too. She is a Cocker mix - all black & 2 years old. We have had her since she was 3 months old. She is the BABY! She is passive and laid back, but doesn't like to be lonely. We are trying to work out arrangements for her as long as possible. Maybe not as urgent as Sadie. She was not feeling especially photogenic tonight.

Thanks,
Penny


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

pendollmom said:


> To Heidi36oh. Thanks, I know you just suffered a terrible loss. You are truly an angel to these dogs... still here trying to help others!
> Thanks,
> Penny


You're welcome, still trying to get in touch with Sholley. PM you're Cell Number to me, so I can contact you .:wavey:















*Jack and Rusty​* 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------

